# Best 4x4 for 20K?



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

So the current TT will be going after 5 and a half years of ownership 

I need to get a decent 4x4 for work, my business partner has a Warrior that we use for carrying the crew and kit around - however he's looking to retire soonish & I need to replace my car to take the place of his.

I'm only looking to spend a max of 20K - so nothing like a Disco/RRS sadly. It's also going to be an outright purchase, so I'm not looking for leasing deals etc.

I've looked at the Isuzu Denver Max LE, which seems to have some decent toys (sat-nav, DVD player, bluetooth etc) - it's a double cab with a hardtop back for the kit. It's priced at £20 995 + VAT - but I've seen ex dems for the 20K mark.

Anyone else have any suggestions?

TIA,

Mart.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

head_ed said:


> So the current TT will be going after 5 and a half years of ownership
> 
> I need to get a decent 4x4 for work, my business partner has a Warrior that we use for carrying the crew and kit around - however he's looking to retire soonish & I need to replace my car to take the place of his.
> 
> ...


Nissan? I have a friendly who is a Nissan Sales Manager - could have got me a Nissan Whateveritscalled big truck thingy at a knock-down price when the recession was on. They were knocking them out at silly money.

Might not be such good deals now, but I can ask?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Nissan Whateveritscalled big truck thingy


Nissan Pathfinder? An ex colleague of mine has had one from new, and it's now 3 years old. It hasn't missed a beat and build quality is excellent.

God knows what residuals are like on them though.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Nissan Whateveritscalled big truck thingy
> ...


The Navara is the twin cab flat bed version, in Aventura spec they are loaded. I would also look at second hand VW Toerag's, lots of car for the money with the V6 Diesal


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Must admit, if it was my money, it'd go towards a SH Toerag with the 3.0 V6 TDi. I'd love the V10, but I guess you might as well buy a petrol for the amount of fuel it would drink.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If it was my money I would get an estate car. :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> If it was my money I would get an estate car. :lol:


(I say that, but I've owned the RRS longer than any other car (3 years 1 month) although I have done slightly fewer miles in it than I did in my TTR (49k vs 45k) which I only owned for 2 years 6 months)

After 3 years, I still don't like the RRS. I don't even think it looks very interesting, and there's nothing special about it whatsoever. It is just a tedious family wagon.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Freelander White Edition is listed at under 20K - perhaps you are looking for something bigger and more work-orientated? if you don't mind a used one, a VW Transporter Kombi can be had with 4-motion and has acres of space - and when you have finished with it, it will make a perfect base for a camper conversion.

The mags like the ford Kuga, and the Kia Santa Fe seems like lots of decent motor for your money. Skoda Yeti, even?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

A nissan x trail, they are voted the best 4x4 in there class, cheaper & more reliable than landrover


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Anyone have experience of a 3.0d X5?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

head_ed said:


> Anyone have experience of a 3.0d X5?


I had an 06 plate one for a week last year (long story!).

It felt fantastic to drive, and had good power and performance, and also quite good fuel economy.

Still think the mk1's look good now - can't get used to the new one at all.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

They're quoting 34+ mpg for the newer ones - 8.3 to 60 means it's no slouch for a 4x4 either!

I've seen some 06 plates with <30, 000 miles on the clock & I'm wondering whether to include them in my thinking too. They seem a good buy for around 18-20K, lots of toys, would fit in well if I have to take clients out.. hmmm.

I'm assuming that I could get it mapped too - which might make for even better economy?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

head_ed said:


> They're quoting 34+ mpg for the newer ones - 8.3 to 60 means it's no slouch for a 4x4 either!
> 
> I've seen some 06 plates with <30, 000 miles on the clock & I'm wondering whether to include them in my thinking too. They seem a good buy for around 18-20K, lots of toys, would fit in well if I have to take clients out.. hmmm.
> 
> I'm assuming that I could get it mapped too - which might make for even better economy?


I managed to get around 30mpg and got 35mpg on a run. Although I only had it a week I did nearly 1000 miles.

Great car for the money that's for sure. Only thing I would say is either buy from BMW so you get a 12 month warranty or buy a warranty yourself if bought elsewhere.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just out of interest, does it have to be a 4x4?

Would a big estate not fit your needs at all?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

head_ed said:


> Anyone have experience of a 3.0d X5?


Went to Silverstone in one last week, was impressed but it has been remapped and it does pull like a train, he payed £21k for a 4 year old 1 owner car with 32k on the clock and full BMWSH.

The sat nav is crap.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Kell said:


> Would a big estate not fit your needs at all?


Hi Kell,

An estate would get all the kit in I need, but we often do stuff off the beaten track hence the need for the off-road capability.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Allroad?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p

XC70?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/search/used ... e-to/22500

Actually, when it comes to 4x4s the XC 90 also got a very good write up.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

My dad just bought a kia sorento, its got leather, heated electric seats, CD changer cruise control, climate control, 7 seats 7 year warranty and its actually a really nice looking car and really well built with good materials, surprising good to drive as well, Its his second kia sorento as he previously had a mk 1 which never had anything go wrong and was only ever at the dealer for its services, and he got 11k in a trade in when it was 3 years old and he only paid 18k for it so it didnt lose too much value.

If your buying used I'd buy a range rover TD6 for around 18k and have the 2010 facelift carried out on it which costs about £2500 put a private plate on it and It would look like a 60k brand new car


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Went to see a Shogun Diamond yesterday.

Whilst the one I drove had too many miles on the clock for my liking it seems to tick all the boxes nicely - so should be behind the wheel within a week or two.

Thanks for all the feedback though guys


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

head_ed said:


> Went to see a Shogun Diamond yesterday.
> 
> Whilst the one I drove had too many miles on the clock for my liking it seems to tick all the boxes nicely - so should be behind the wheel within a week or two.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback though guys


Which dealer did you go to, my neighbour owns Nathanial Car sales in Bridgend


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Really?

I went to White Dove in Cardiff - but the sales guy there talked himself out of a 20K sale by completely blanking my other half before even establishing that it was me that was buying it not her!

I took their motor for a drive to get a feel for it to see if I liked it, but I won't be buying from there in a hurry.

If your mate gets any Shoguns in I'd be very happy to speak to him - I have my TTR to p/x, but am currently speaking to a couple of forum members who might be interested in buying it - so then it'd just be a straight cash purchase.

Keep me posted!

Cheers,

Mart.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

For kit moving and the odd bit of field driving, A6 All Road or a Subaru Legacy


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

why not a disco 3 you can get a good one for less than 20K


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

DXN said:


> why not a disco 3 you can get a good one for less than 20K


I had one for a month last year as a courtesy car when my work motor was rear-ended. I loved it, far and away the most comfortable thing I have ever driven - but the engine was far too thirsty sadly. Even driving it around conservatively it cost me £90 to get from Cardiff to London and back.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Kell said:


> Actually, when it comes to 4x4s the XC 90 also got a very good write up.


Our 2nd car is an XC90 and we really like it. Despite the fact that you dont get more than 27 mpg from a 2.4 diesel. It really is a very comfortable and well designed motor. The stereo system is utterly fantastic too


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I managed 30mpg from the RRS and managed to get from home to Newcastle and back on a tankful.

That's not bad going! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> I managed 30mpg from the RRS and managed to get from home to Newcastle and back on a tankful.
> 
> That's not bad going! :lol:


I can do that easy for a week or more


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I managed 30mpg from the RRS and managed to get from home to Newcastle and back on a tankful.
> ...


Yes, but you don't live near Hitchin. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And I thank God for that every day. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually, was just htinking today that Q7s are now about the 20k mark aren't they? the 3.0d TDi.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I've had to bite the bullet & p/x the TT.

I pick up my 07 plate Shogun Diamond Thursday lunchtime. 

Got a good p/x price, a great deal on the car - which is fully loaded with all the extras apart from Bluetooth which came as standard a year later. It is the facelift model though & in black with chrome mirrors & roof-rails it looks about as good as a 4x4 can IMHO.

Internal HDD audio/visual system with 860W 12 speaker stereo too 

Can't wait till Thursday now!


----------

